# Water Pump anyone?



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

spaycace said:


> Greetings fellow Cruze owners. I recently took my Eco in for the struts to be replaced due to the known issue, but before I did, I noticed a small puddle of coolant on the garage floor one morning. Having recently had the radiator replaced due to striking some sort of animal on the highway, I just figured something wasn't put back together tightly enough. Asked the GM mechanic to check it out and see if he could spot the source of the leak. Later in the day, I was notified that I'd need a new water pump because that's what was leaking. I've never had a water pump go out after only 41k miles ... so this is a first! Anyone else seem to have the same issue? If you didn't get an extended warranty, I'd definitely have it checked out before the factory coverage expires. I happened to have an extended warranty, so I was still covered, just had to pay a deductible though.


You had to pay for this out of your extended warranty? There's something wrong with that. This is clearly stated as an item that is covered by your 5 year, 100,000 mile powertrain warranty. This should not even have had to go through your extended warranty. 

That said, we've had a few reports come back regarding this. GM service engineering is aware of the issue and is investigating it. I am in touch with Tom Read over in powertrain technology communications, and will let you guys know as soon as I hear something.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Unlike the 2.2L Ecotec timing chain driven water pump that is very difficult to change, the 1.4 L is a rather simple belt driven pump. New one is 50 bucks.

Either has a trade off, if the timing chain breaks, engine won't run nor overheat. If the belt breaks, engine will run, and if not watched, will overheat warping the head that really would cause expensive damage. Never was a fan of the single drive belt system. Too many limited lubricated sealed ball bearings that can seize at any time breaking that one belt drive.

This was an issue considered by us older engineers to use independent belts for each system. If the AC compressor would seize and break, no effect on either the alternator or most important water pump. But the bean counters took over.

With a single belt drive system and one tensioner, all the driven components see the same load. Reason for your failure could be either too much belt tension or just a piece of crap water pump Made in China. Care should be taken to learn if the water pump is the victim or the culprit of its failure. Guys that just change parts and don't learn the cause of the failure, it just happens again.

Most probable cause is engine overheating due to the radiator failure, even if the vehicle was driven a short distance. Not only the water pump seal, but the head, plastic intake manifold, and all those plastic sensors. Cast iron was far more robust in this respect, I know they say they do this to save weight and get better fuel economy, but the real reason, a **** of a lot cheaper to use aluminum and plastic. Cast iron required a lot of machining.


Far healthier way to save weight is to get rid of all that junk some people haul in their trunk and to get rid of that gut.


----------



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> You had to pay for this out of your extended warranty? There's something wrong with that. This is clearly stated as an item that is covered by your 5 year, 100,000 mile powertrain warranty. This should not even have had to go through your extended warranty.
> 
> That said, we've had a few reports come back regarding this. GM service engineering is aware of the issue and is investigating it. I am in touch with Tom Read over in powertrain technology communications, and will let you guys know as soon as I hear something.



I too wondered about the deductible ... wasn't really aware that the water pump was considered part of the powertrain warranty; however, if the struts are known to be faulty, I would have assumed that would be repaired at no charge as well. I might have to go back to the dealership and ask those questions.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I would call GM Customer Service with those questions.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

When you go back to the dealership, it'd be interesting to find out just what failed on the water pump to require its replacement. Was it bearings, seals, vanes, gasket, etc.?


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

GM has issued a "PI" (preliminary information) for the water pump. So not only is it covered by the warranty, it's something GM knows about as being a trouble spot. If your dealer doesn't help you, maybe you could PM the GM customer relations person on this website.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...see this previous posting on this subject: http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-s...62-coolant-leak-water-pump-jul-11-2012-a.html


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

spaycace (and any who may have warranty questions),
If you would like for us to check into your vehicle specifically and get you information on what warranties are in effect on your vehicle and what components are covered, please send us a private message with the last 8 digits of your VIN, name, and contact information. 
Sarah (Assisting Stacy), Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## jamiller21 (Nov 9, 2012)

My water pump also went out...at 41K miles. I drive a 2011 1.4 LT1. I was rather disappointed this occured but apparently there have been numerous instances that I have seen while researching this that other Cruze owners have experienced. Too bad the dealership didn't put the radiator hose back on correctly and the quick connect hose clamp let go and I was left with a very overheated car. 

The dealership accepted responsibility...thank goodness...and took care of everything however I am worried I may have some engine damage due to how hot it got and how fast. Hopefully if something is wrong, it will become known prior to my powertrain warranty expiring. Putting at least 85 miles on a day sure won't take it long to get to the 100k mark!


----------



## hawkeye (Mar 31, 2012)

Does anyone have a picture of the waterpump location? I'd like to feel/look to see if I have a leak. My coolant level is on the low side. I'm a little embarrassed to say so, but I looked around under the hood, but didn't see anything that looked like the picture in post #3.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...see this previous posting on this subject: http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-s...62-coolant-leak-water-pump-jul-11-2012-a.html


There have been two PIs on water pump leaks. 
PI10762A as ref'd by Cuda calls for replacing the pump, gasket, and thermostat.
PI10762B issued in November calls for replacing the pump, gasket, and the engine mount bolts. Not sure why, but that's what TechLink says.


----------

